
Usability Disaster Story - jmorin007
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2008/Jan-24-1.html
======
danw
People love to click on images. Install crazyEgg on your site and you'll see
how incredibly often this happens

------
edw519
"...Since we are using MediaWiki for our web site..."

There you go.

